# Moebius Model Club ?



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

How many of you fine modelers would like to see Moebius start up a Model Club ? How many of you would Join ?......:thumbsup: I thought I'd start up this informal petition to let Moebius know it has a fan base and that we appreciate all the efforts of producing these 'old' and 'new' kits... I already belong to the Monarch Model Club and I love getting stuff in the mail from them...a cool feeling of belonging ...but there is room on my 'model room' wall for another Club Certificate...hell, I'm pretty sure Scott M. would join it too!
Well... what do you think...a Moebius Model Club ? Yes...? :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Of course!!!! I'd say more than a few of us have thought about it, but you're the first one to actually voice it. Maybe we've been waiting to see if Frank would start it. Mate, well done!! Just tell me where to sign!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*share ideas*

sounds like a plan to me, I know theres more than a few IA fans out there, not to mention Aurora builders.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Sure I would join. Scott told me in a recent e-mail that the main thing about being a member in the Monarch modeling club is that you get the info FIRST. The signed exclusives thing is a big plus for me too. I wonder what the first signed exclusive will be? I love stuff like that. I really do appreciate Moebius putting out the different variants of Jekyll, the gold and possibly chrome (silver) kits of Captain Action for the contest awards, stuff like that is really cool in my book. I'm all for it. A Moebius modeling club would be a cool thing. I can't wait to see what BOTH of these guys have in store for us!


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...good idea. I'd like to see some merchandise from Moebius: hats, T-shirts, mouse pads, box art prints....


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Put my affirmative vote in for a Moebius Model Club!


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

It sounds great to me too!:woohoo:


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Another club sounds great to me.:thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Sign me up, too! Hmmmm... key chains, decoder rings, and maybe even prizes if we send in enough box tops!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well so far we have as many responses for a Magilla Gorilla model as we do for a Moebius Model Club...if you view this thread and would like Moebius to form a Club...won't you take a moment from your busy browsing schedule and let them know ...it took lots of people asking for Big Frankie to make that happen and it will take lots of people to make this happen...SO WRITE ALREADY!!!
Mcdee


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm in...


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Me too :wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'll join twice if it helps....

Chris.


----------



## CA1966 (Feb 6, 2008)

I am _so_ in!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Wolfies in the Monarch Club!So hell ya definitly will join the Moebuis club too:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

I join Mcdee with the proposal for a Moebius Model Club. Could be a good idea to create a faithful customer group.

I join :thumbsup:

Best regards,

Alberto

_"There are always posibilities".- Spock_


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well so far over 603 views on this thread... so the interest is there...what say Moebius ? ...Any chance of starting up a Moebius Model Club ? 
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I think I'll email Frank....


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I must be more stupid than I thought!! I can't find Franks contact details on his site. 
Frank, can we please start a club?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'll second that emotion...:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

http://moebiusmodels.com/contact_us.php


----------



## cujo (Mar 26, 2001)

sign me up!
cujo.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Cujo!!!!! We'd even be able to have a club mascot!!

Chris.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Honestly we have been kicking this around for about a year. Just getting it up and going with the schedule I have right now it tough. We have started work on it, but I just need to find a little more free time. Hopefully soon, I'll keep everyone updated!


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

Moebius said:


> Honestly we have been kicking this around for about a year. Just getting it up and going with the schedule I have right now it tough. We have started work on it, but I just need to find a little more free time. Hopefully soon, I'll keep everyone updated!


Thank you, Frank!

As you can see, we are a lot of sincere fans of Moebius and the great effort to create quality models for the modeling community.

We can wait... but not for so long 

And for the rest of us, keep the flame of the Moebius Club alive until the time comes!!!!!

Best regards,

Alberto

_"There are always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hmmmm......Cool model kits or a piece of paper or maybe a patch...hmmm.....gee...uhm.....I'll take the cool kits for 100.00 Bob!

Don't sweat it Frank...take all the time you need.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

We'll be right here...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Can I join? I promise not to blow up any models! 

When it starts, you better join, or Moebius will send his Id after you!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Now Lloyd...no one said we couldn't blow up models...let's not go crazy here...:freak:
Mcdee


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Count me in!


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

Add me to list of Charter Members ...


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

It would be easier for Moebius if they didn't have to start, or run a club. There are lots of enthusiast clubs done by enthusiasts. Just a thought.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Heck, weve got a club going right here and now LOL...for all practical purposes.


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

I am definately in!! I want to blow up models too!!(see Mom, Jimmy blew up his model and he didn't put out an eye!) LOL!!
Maybe we can get a 1/24 scale Robot B9 to pilot the Pod as a Club exclusive(ya already got the mold!):thumbsup:
Ron:devil:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I got the name...

"Moby's Mob"

or the "Mighty Moebius Marching Modelers"

Draft the M&M characters todo our bidding....

:wave:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

[IMG-LEFT]http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=64804&stc=1&d=1219335545[/IMG-LEFT]






BrianM said:


> ...good idea. I'd like to see some merchandise from Moebius: hats, T-shirts, mouse pads, box art prints....




You can count me in . . . I'll take a few of those T-shirts.









Lou Dalmaso said:


> I got the name...
> 
> "Moby's Mob"
> 
> ...


[IMG-LEFT]http://www.math.unh.edu/images/MoebiusCar.jpeg[/IMG-LEFT]

You left out the most obvious one . . .

"The Moebius Band"!

("The Moebius Strip" might give people the wrong idea!)


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

scotpens said:


> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=64804&stc=1&d=1219335545
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if we can get her to remove the T-shirt "The Moebius Strip" would still work, or is that the wrong kind of modelling again :devil:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

A club........Shagadelic! YEAH BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

"Malevolent Mobius Madmen"? 
"Moebius Modeling Maniacs"? :drunk:
"Moebius Artesians & Craftsmen Guild"? :dude:
"Moebius Stooges"?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Loopers!


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

Where do I sign!!! I'd sign up! 

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*Git 'r Done!!!!!!!!*

GIT 'R DONE!!!!!!!! FRANK:dude: YA"ALL.....I'LL BE JOINING THE KLAN TOO :hat: LATER...RHINO!!!!!!! :devil:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Groovy Baby! Simply Scrumptious!

Build on ! Franks World ! Excellent!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

*Moebius Model Club Yeah Yeah Yeah !*

COOOL ...I started this thread back in March and I'm happy to see it resurrected again :thumbsup: Come on Moebius...You've got a lot of supporters here and yeah... half of us are crazy... and the other half will, in time, also be crazy...a win-win combo  :woohoo:
Mcdee


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Count me in!!!!
Steve


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

I said this before: Join Meeeee!!!!!!!!!

And, by the way, can I have the e-mail of the model of the T-shirt? You know... just to talk about it  :woohoo:

Best Regards,

Alberto


_"There are always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Just saw the tread...

Count me in so at least Chris won't be the only Aussie. :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

*Hey FRANK are we letting the Oz boys Join? Oh...ok*

Man this is starting to gain momentum...Look Frank, we've gone Worldwide :thumbsup: As you can see Moebius Models have a solid fan base and a Club is in high demand( and that chick in the Moebius t-shirt wasn't hard to look at either) Your public cries out...we need a Moebius Model Club :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I'll have to see where they're hiding her around the office!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

:thumbsup:


RK


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Frank,
I just checked around my office..........she's not hiding here!

Dave


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Dave...Frank...if you do find her can I have her shirt ?
Mcdee


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I think she's vaporware!
Dave


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

PM Moderator said:


> I think she's vaporware!
> Dave


I don't care what religion she is....She's cute 
Mcdee


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

mcdougall,
...you can have the shirt, the girl comes home with me...minus the shirt.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Ductapeforever said:


> mcdougall,
> ...you can have the shirt, the girl comes home with me...minus the shirt.


No problem Ductapeforever, I've been Married twice...so I know the shirt will still be here in a couple of years:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

abacero said:


> . . . And, by the way, can I have the e-mail of the model of the T-shirt? You know... just to talk about it  :woohoo:


Sorry, this is the best I can do:

http://maycan-lady.blogspot.com/

I just randomly Googled a picture of a pretty girl in a white t-shirt. She's from Thailand. Coincidentally, so's my boss. But she fills out the shirt much better.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> No problem Ductapeforever, I've been Married twice...so I know the shirt will still be here in a couple of years:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


I got ya beat Mac, Four times...and I learned my lesson as I'm , blessedly, contentedly single! In the words of Maxwell Smart,Agent 86 "....and, loving It!"


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

OK guys, back to the topic: The Moebius Club should be done ASAP to take advantage of the momentum.

And, as an incentive, you can have an authographed picture of that chick... just a suggestion...

Anyway, Moebius people, the People's Voice has been spoken!!!:woohoo:


Best regards,

Alberto

_"There are always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Aye...


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

OK! Ok!! Just stop twisting my arm!! I will join!!! Sign me up!!! ..We don't have to sign an pleges do we? Or take an oath of some kind? .... Jeff


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

scotpens said:


> Sorry, this is the best I can do:
> 
> http://maycan-lady.blogspot.com/
> 
> I just randomly Googled a picture of a pretty girl in a white t-shirt. She's from Thailand. Coincidentally, so's my boss. But she fills out the shirt much better.


I tried the link, very interesting until I tried to see one of the pictures, and I was not allowed... I think you need to have some kind of membership..... or it is maybe the office's computer... who knows....

Anyway, she will be as part of the marketing campaign for the new Moebius Modelers Society... she will bring tons and tons of new Moebiusites, don't you think?  

Best regards,

Alberto


_"There are always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

abacero said:


> ...tons and tons of new Moebiusites...


Run for your lives!!! :freak: :freak: :freak:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Count me in guys!

MMM


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

abacero said:


> I tried the link, very interesting until I tried to see one of the pictures, and I was not allowed... I think you need to have some kind of membership..... or it is maybe the office's computer... who knows....


It's not a membership site, and I have no problem viewing the pictures. Maybe your browser cache is too full of cookies?

[IMG-LEFT]http://media.collegepublisher.com/media/paper264/stills/n4lbll5m.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]




modelgeek said:


> OK! Ok!! Just stop twisting my arm!! I will join!!! Sign me up!!! ..We don't have to sign an pleges do we? Or take an oath of some kind? .... Jeff


Naaah, nothing like that.


----------



## DMC-12 (Oct 7, 2007)

I would join


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

*What should Moebius fans be called?*

Moebius Men?

Moebiusites?

Moebiusketeers of the Moebius Mouse Club?


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

BatToys said:


> *What should Moebius fans be called?*
> 
> Moebius Men?
> 
> ...



I like *Mobians*.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

[IMG-LEFT]http://blogs.chron.com/beltwayconfidential/moby.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]



DENCOMM said:


> I like *Mobians*.


I thought Mobians were fans of this guy.


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

Count me in on the club! this could be a great way to get the word out for Moebius Models. Hey a great Perk! Special parts for kits that are released (glow in the dark parts or add figures) Club members only. Humm sound pretty good !!!


----------



## Platicus (Aug 13, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Well so far we have as many responses for a Magilla Gorilla model as we do for a Moebius Model Club...if you view this thread and would like Moebius to form a Club...won't you take a moment from your busy browsing schedule and let them know ...it took lots of people asking for Big Frankie to make that happen and it will take lots of people to make this happen...SO WRITE ALREADY!!!
> Mcdee


Im new here but a Moebius Model Club sounds good


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

*Welcome Aboard Platicus !!!*

Look Frank Platicus just joined Hobby Talk and his very first Posting is to Join The Moebius Model Club...Hey Platicus it's great to have you aboard...lots of really cool guys and gals here...and I'm sure we must be wearing Dave and Frank down and the Moebius Model Club Announcement is imminent...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## 987TOBIAS654 (Mar 5, 2008)

Two thumbs up!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> ...the Moebius Model Club Announcement is imminent...


I thought we already _were_ the Moebius Modelers Club. I've been living a lie?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

toyroy said:


> I thought we already _were_ the Moebius Modelers Club. I've been living a lie?


This is what I'm saying...WE ARE A CLUB...right now,in spirit Only...which is 99% of it...:thumbsup: But, alas... like a birthday card in an envelope,.. without a Stamp , it will go no where...We are that Card... waiting to be mailed...just awaiting that Stamp that only Dave & Frank can lick...(tears are making it hard to type)... forgive me I get very emotional when I speak on this subject (and the Scotch isn't hurting either)
...and look another new member...987TOBIAS654(WELCOME ABOARD!) has chimed in with the Chorus and wants to be a Proud Moebius Model Member...Mobian? anywho...we can't have Toyroy wandering around, disillusioned thinking he belongs to a Club that in actuality doesn't even exist( there are rooms specifically made for people like this...and we will all be there soon  ) Dave...Frank...Hear our Plea...Make that ANNOUNCEMENT .... I beg you.......
Mcdee


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Give us a break here, we're kinda busy just getting kits produced and shipped.......An "official" Moebius Modelers Club is a nice idea....just not as critical as getting kits produced and shipped at this time.....
We simply don't have staffing to run a club right now, and I'm sure that most of you would chose to have new kits on shelves over a certificate to hang on your wall......
As we are sucessfull in making Moebius Models grow, I'm sure that a club can be started.

I know that Frank would like to have a modelers club,with membership certificates and special offers for members etc. once we can find time to make it happen....I just don't think that's going to happen in the immediate future.

Dave


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

You are 100% correct in saying the Kits are what is important, and you guys are putting out some pretty awesome kits :thumbsup: ...Sorry man, didn't mean to ' harsh your mellow'...just very enthusiastic about the whole Moebius scene 
Mcdee


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

PM Moderator said:


> ...most of you would chose to have new kits on shelves...


Permission granted to mold away. :dude:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Whoa...sure got quiet in here...
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Let's say that when you guys manage to get a spare moment to breathe...when you're able to start a Moebius Modelers' Club...we'll be here. Right, boys? :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

You guys will be first to know when Moebius Club memberships are available.
Once we figure out how to get it done, we'll be right here with the big announcement!

Dave


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

And we'll want glow-in-the dark decoder rings, too! :woohoo:


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

I've been waiting for someone to ask Frank to come over and cut the grass. :freak:


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

BatToys said:


> *What should Moebius fans be called?*
> 
> Moebius Men?
> 
> ...


How could be the hat? The ears one is already choosen by other mouse...

Keep thinking...


Best regards,

Alberto

_"There are always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Mobii? Mobeae?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

When the time comes...I'll be calling myself a Proud Moebius Member :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

THANKS DAVE & FRANK :wave::wave:


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

scotpens said:


> [IMG-LEFT]http://blogs.chron.com/beltwayconfidential/moby.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Mobians were fans of this guy.


EEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!1 :drunk:


Alberto

_"There are always possibilities".- Spock_ SERIOUSLY!!!! :freak: :freak:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Gee, I always pictured our fearless leader moe like THIS...


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

scotpens said:


> [IMG-LEFT]http://blogs.chron.com/beltwayconfidential/moby.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Mobians were fans of this guy.


Who is he?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

We'll have to refer to Dave as Mobi-One Kenobi!:thumbsup:

Huzz


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

I would love a club. I would join


----------

